# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Περίεργη συμπεριφορά νεαρού zebra

## tonis!

στης 5/4 βγηκαν απο τα αυγα τους δυο υγειεστατοι νεοσσοι απο μητερα ολολευκη και πατερα fawn το ενα μωρο βγηκε λευκο και το αλλο κανονικο,βγηκαν 2 μερες πιο νωρις αποτι επρεπε απο την φωλια  και σημερα ειναι ενος μηνα και κατι,οι γονεις συνεχιζουν να τα ταιζουν κανονικα και με μεγαλη στοργη.Το κανονικο μωρο πεταει κανονικα και ηδη κανει τις πρωτες του προσπαθιες να φαει αλλα το ασπρο συμπεριφερεται πολυ περιεργα,καθετε ολη την μερα στο πατωμα και ειναι 100% δραστηριο αλλα δεν πεταει στα κλαδακια ,οταν πλησιαζω το κλουβι ειναι σαν να τρελαινεται γυρναει αναποδα η κανει γυρους γυρω απο τον εαυτο του επισης οταν θελει να δει τιγινεται απο πανω του γυρναει το κεφαλι του πολυ περιεργα γενικα συμπεριφερεται πολυ νευρικα .Εχω βαλει στον πατο του κλουβιου σπορους σκορπιους ωστε να μαθει να τρωει και του εχω βαλει και μια ποτηστρα στο πατωμα.Οι γονεις του συνεχιζουν να το ταιζουν κανονικα αλλα αυτο ειναι σαν να εχει νευρολογικα προβληματα.Δεν ξερω τι να κανω και βασικα δεν ξερω τι εχει στην οικογενεια του δεν υπαρχεικαμια περιπτωση αιμομιξιας.Ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι επικινδυνο.
 :sad:

----------


## jk21

φοβαμαι οτι υπαρχει προβλημα οπτικο στο πουλακι....δες αν διακρινεται κατι στο ματι του πχ να εχει διαφορερετικη αποχρωση απο τα αλλα πουλια ή το ενα ματι με το αλλο

----------


## tonis!

κατα τις 4 που θα γυρισω σπιτι θα το δω...μπορει να ζησει αν δεν βλεπει??παντος οταν πλησιαζω καταλαβαινει οποτε ισως βλεπει...

----------


## douke-soula

φυσικα και μπορει να ζησει .εχω ενα καναρινι που δεν βλεπει απο το ενα ματι και ειναι μια χαρα ζωηροτατο,
 υπερκινητικοτατο, φαγανο φαγανο ,και παροτι κοριτσακι (μας εκανε αυγουλακια ) κελαηδαει βροντερα βροντερα .
 το εχω σε ενα κανονικο κλουβακι με 4 πατηθρες (για διεκολυνση στην μετακινηση)  με εσωτερικες ταϊστρες ,το μπανακι του τις πρασιναδες του την αμμο του ,μια χαρα 
εχει παψει να τρομαζει και οταν δει καποιον διπλα του ( πεταγοταν στις αρχες οταν ηρθε και τεντωνοταν για να δει)

----------


## tonis!

οτι και να εχει εχω σκοπο να του προσφερω μια κανονικη(οσο γινεται)ζωη...το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ετσω και απο το ενα ματι βλεπει γιατι οταν πλησιαζω για να αλλαξω τροφη η νερο εχει αντιδραση,απλα αυτη η αντιδραση ειναι πολυ περιεργη,πρωτα κοιταει προς τα επανω οπως δειχνουν και οι φωτο που θα ανεβασω μετα πεταει λιγο και μετα προσγηωνεται ατσουμπαλα και καποιες φορες γυρνα αναποδα και γενικα συμπεριφερεται πολυ περιεργα.Το βλεπω και πραγματικα ποναει ηψυχη μου...τιμπορω να κανω για να το βοηθησω???παντος τα ματια του ειναι κανονικα επισης του εχω βαλειτροφη και νερο στο πατωμα οστε να μην κουραζεται να ανεβαινει στις πατηθρες.Οπως ειπα ακομη το ταιζουν οι γονεις του...

----------


## tonis!



----------


## tonis!

στις δυο πρωτες φαινονται τα ματακια του(διακρυνεται κατι περιεργο?)και στις αλλες δυο ειναι ο περιεργος τροπος με το οποιο γυριζει το κεφαλι του σαν να θελει να δει απο πανω του.Καθε σκεψη δεκτη!

----------


## jk21

το ματι μακροσκοπικα δειχνει οκ

φοβαμαι οτι το πουλακι ισως εχει κατι τετοιο (δες τα βιντεο στα λινκ )


http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_twirling.mgi

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_twirling2.mgi

http://finchfiles.com/FinchFiles/Hea...s-Twirling.htm

δες και εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...light=twirling

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...light=twirling

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CF%83%CE%B7

αντωνη ειχες ταισει καθολου τα πουλακια μικρα εσυ;

----------


## tonis!

οχι δεν το εχω ταισει καθολου ισα ισα που οι γονεις του ειναι απο τα πιο καλα ζευγαρια και απο οσα πουλακια μου εχουν βγαλει κανενα δεν εχει παρουσιασει καποιο προβλημα.Νομιζω η περιπτωση μου μοιαζει με αυτη  του Βασιλη και του Νικου (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...light=twirling http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CF%83%CE%B7) .Το πουλακι κανει με το κεφαλι του περιεργες κινησεις αλλα οχι τοσο εντονα οσο τα πουλακια του πρωτου αρθρου.Αυτη η "ασθενια" αποτι καταλαβα δεν ειναι μεταδοτικη ετσι??Οταν απογαλακτιστει να το βαλω σε κλουβι μονο του?Γενικα αποτι παρατηρησα παθαινει αυτες τις "κρισεις" οταν φοβαται.Χτες το απογευμα εκανε καποιες προσπαθιες να ανεβει σε ενα πιοψηλο κλαδακι αλλα δεν τα καταφερε.

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ακριβως εχει το πουλακι ωστε να σου πω αν ειναι μεταδοτικο...το twirling (αν πραγματι εχει πανω κατω τετοια συμπτωματα) ειναι το συμπτωμα ..το αποτελεσμα τοι οποιου προβληματος.αν ειδες τα αρθρα  οι αιτες ειναι διαφορες.καποιες μεταδοτικες  (πχ αν ειναι καποιος παραμυξοιος ..πιθανον ο 3 ) ,καποιες αλλες οχι...

----------

